# The 8" Alpine Type-R w/enclosure is back on sale!!!



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

The 8" Alpine Type-R w/enclosure is back on sale!!!

I knew they'd be on sale again. Best Buy always does that.

For $100 w/free shipping this is one heck of a deal.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Alpine+-+8%22+Dual-Voice-Coil+4-Ohm+Subwoofer+with+Enclosure/3527085.p?id=1218410271717&skuId=3527085&st=alpine&cp=1&lp=3


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I recall you mentioned that the ported box didn't sound very good. 

To anyone who is looking to get one and make it sound good, you'll need to either block off that port to make it a sealed box, or get another custom made box for it. Still a great deal on the sub, but it needs a good custom box to make it sound as great as it can.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, my taste and someone else's is mutually exclusive.

It was louder with the port, but smoother with the port plugged. Smoother is a relative word, though. 

To me it sounded better because we are still using the stock speakers. It blended better with them.

Plus the amp we're using is kind of on the fritz and with the gain up more than half way, it cuts out. So, to compensate, I had to turn up the bass boost on the amp at 45Hz. That, in addition to the port, could have caused the sub to act as a one-note-wonder.

Don't take my word as gospel. I'm sure it would sound great with a decent, properly working amplifier.

One more thing, the amp we're using is rate at 150 watts RMS @ 2 ohms, but have been clamped around 220watts RMS. Regardless, the sub is rated at 350 watts RMS, and with the gain being messed up, who knows how much "clean" power the sub is getting.

The other problem is, I'm used to the system in my '99 Olds Intrigue, so if it doesn't sound "like that", then it doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

OK. I confirmed it. It's the amp in my wife's car (the Cruze).

Outta curiosity I installed in my '99 Olds Intrigue to my Powerbass ASA800.2 and OMG!!! What a difference.
The lows are incredible! I'm impressed. It's very clean bass. It was only hooked it to one of the two channels due to the sub being a 2 ohm setup, but that's still 400 watts RMS of clean power. The sub is conservatively rated at 350 watts RMS. 

Currently I have two 10" RF Punch 3 series, dual 4 ohm subs wired to 2 ohms each, ported enclosure tuned to 40Hz with an F3 of 31.5Hz (according to Bass Box Pro) running off each channel of the Powerbass amp. While it's obviously not as loud as those two subs, it's as impressive, if not slightly more impressive just because it's an 8" sub!!

I told my wife, "Well. It's my sub now."

She said "Uhmmm. NO! You're gonna buy a better amp for my car." LMAO!!!

I told her "I can put the two P3's in your car."

She said "OK. Where am I gonna put the groceries? You want to eat, don't you?"

Touché

So, I may know someone )) who bought two of these and has them set aside for anyone who might want one. I'll be fair and charge what I paid, including taxes, plus actual shipping, plus $10 for my time. If anyone is local to me, obviously there will be no shipping charge if you're willing to meet me somewhere in the K3 area (Kankakee, Bradley, Bourbonnais).

If anyone is interested PM me. If not, that's cool, too. I'm sure I won't have any trouble getting rid of them. They may go on sale at Best Buy again, and I'll be sure to inform people here if I see them at that price again.

BTW, I'm going to Champaign IL tomorrow, so if anyone in that area would be interested, let me know.


----------

